# Undefined symbols with g77 on mac os X 10.4.11



## fuchi84 (Jun 12, 2008)

hi,
i'm trying to run a program in fortran on my mac but when i compile i get

/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols:
_c05nbf_
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
 i've installed gcc.4.0.0 and xcode 2.5........i don't know what's the problem..

Could someone help me?

thanks


----------



## Viro (Jun 12, 2008)

How did you install your copy of Fortran?


----------



## fuchi84 (Jun 12, 2008)

igot gcc.4.0.0 and i installed g77.


----------



## Viro (Jun 13, 2008)

How did you install it? Did you compile it from source? Download it from some place?


----------



## fuchi84 (Jun 15, 2008)

hi, maybe i think i 've understod the problem.

in the program i'm trying to run there's a call for a routine "c05nbf" and if i comment it everything works when i compile and i don't get any error.
I'm at the first steps with fortran and i presume that these routines are the same as the libraries in C but i don't know where to get this specific routine.

what do you think?

thanks


----------



## artov (Jun 15, 2008)

Google tells, that c05nbf is a NAG routine. I know next to nothing about NAG (or Fortran), but I think it is not available for g77. Check http://www.nag.com/downloads/fldownloads.asp for more information.


----------

